# What mg of DNP is safe for how long?



## Brinkleyyw (Dec 22, 2022)

Obviously this is very individual, but for a female what will be safe enough?

What is also the preferred low dose cycle?


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 26, 2022)

100 mg should be a safe dose while being effective enough.


----------



## nooiq (Dec 29, 2022)

I don't know the answer, but I am replying because I want to keep an eye on this thread. I heard some great things but also some terrifying things about DNP.  I would love to have a killer weight-loss solution though.

What about the cardiac impact?


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 29, 2022)

Zero cardiac impact in safety dosages


----------



## nooiq (Dec 30, 2022)

Interesting... does it affect your ability to work or do anything else?


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 30, 2022)

Yes, it will affect your work capacity if you take high doses, with moderate doses you should be able to train without problems.

If you have a physically demanding job and are exposed to the sun, then it might be a bad idea to run it.

People who have office jobs often have problems because they sweat a lot and look sick lol


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 1, 2023)

Brinkleyyw said:


> Obviously this is very individual, but for a female what will be safe enough?
> 
> What is also the preferred low dose cycle?





Beti ona said:


> Yes, it will affect your work capacity if you take high doses, with moderate doses you should be able to train without problems.
> 
> If you have a physically demanding job and are exposed to the sun, then it might be a bad idea to run it.
> 
> People who have office jobs often have problems because they sweat a lot and look sick lol


I’d typically just start with a general 200mg ED for 5-6 days just test your tolerance to it. You will know quickly if you’re allergic to it. You won’t really feel effects of tolerance until later on. As a first cycle, keep it simple - 1 cap a day for the entire run. More doesn’t mean better with dnp. 

As noted above - it can certainly affect just about everything in your life. It’s going to be person dependent. If I’m on 200mg, unless I eat like crap, no issues. If I have 400mg a day, going to notice. You’ll see some lethargy typically towards the end, just keep it in mind and push thru it. Your body is working 3x harder just doing the normal routine so you’re body is going to act like it should - sweating and becoming tired quickly


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 1, 2023)

metsfan4life said:


> As a first cycle, keep it simple - 1 cap a day for the entire run. More doesn’t mean better with dnp.



Every time I try to do this I get the lesson but since I'm an idiot human I still make the mistake some times lol


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 1, 2023)

Beti ona said:


> Every time I try to do this I get the lesson but since I'm an idiot human I still make the mistake some times lol


I hear that. I’ve gotten to where I know what I’m looking for so I will throw in 3 days 1 cap and then 2 from there out. But we have ran it enough to know where our levels are needed. I sometimes struggle to throw in just 1 cap instead of 2


----------

